# Snow Squall



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Here's some pictures I took while taking shelter inside this barn. It was a complete white out and the truck was about a mile away. We couldn't see 50 yards. It's coming off to the west (left).

Looking out the door before it hit:










And during:










Inside the barn is full of coyote and raccoon tracks.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Looks like a nice place ! sure you did not chase any out when you came up to it ?


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Who knows???? It was one of those days. Set in, wind changes direction, Critter froze solid and won't spin, cows come over to check you out. We worked hard today that's for sure.

Chris C.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Cows always seem to check us out too...it can be a pain ! I can be on a farm not a cow in sight...turn on the foxPro and in a few minutes here they come some running some just walking...but soon enough they are all there looking at you like you have a fresh bale in your arms for them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No problem with that here.


----------

